# When was the last time you got a driving ticket?



## pchrise (Mar 6, 2015)

I can count on one hand just a couple when I was very young. None since then and no accidents ever, very hard with all the people doing things like tail gating cutting me off and so on.  Hate getting on the roads especially during commute time.


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 6, 2015)

It's been at least 45 years ago-maybe a bit longer.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2015)

Never!!...and  Touch wood I never get one


----------



## pchrise (Mar 6, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Never!!...and  Touch wood I never get one


Never during what time frame?  Mine were minor got picked out of a packed bumper to bumper freeway for following too close, everyone was following too close.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2015)

Never.... since I learned to drive.....40 years


----------



## Raven (Mar 6, 2015)

Never for me too, but I did get a parking ticket about 16 years ago, it cost me a fifteen dollar fine.
I have been driving for for nearly fifty years.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 6, 2015)

Last one was about 4 years ago. 72 in a 55. It was also my first ticket. That in itself is a miracle as I do have a lead foot. And have put over 100,000 miles on 9 different cars since 1979-over 200,000 miles on my current one.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh wait-I just lied. I did get a speeding ticket in New Mexico in 1991 on our trip to Oklahoma.


----------



## pchrise (Mar 6, 2015)

Maybe I should add miles driven and locations in addition to length of driving.  Just having a DL and only driving once a year and no one on the road does not count.  A parked car in the garage never get a ticket.  One of my cars has two hundred miles on it and driven in an area of crazy drivers .


----------



## pchrise (Mar 6, 2015)

I must say I got out of one because of my perfect record. Was doing 90 in a 70 zone I think, it was the day Elvis died and I was young.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 6, 2015)

About 6 months ago from a robot camera.  A speed trap.  From  one speed (higher) to a lower speed limit on a curve of a road, no time to slow down to the new limit.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 6, 2015)

50 years ago (or so) . 98 in a 70 mph zone, trying to get past a long line of semi trucks.
Luckily my wife (a deputy clerk in the Santa Monica court house)  knew the JP in Yermo.  He cut the fine in half.

Haven't been stopped since.  Just been lucky.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 6, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Last one was about 4 years ago. 72 in a 55. It was also my first ticket. That in itself is a miracle as I do have a lead foot. And have put over 100,000 miles on 9 different cars since 1979-over 200,000 miles on my current one.



2007

"72 in a 55", I think the CHP tells everyone the same!   I contested it in a written submission to the court....$287 fine.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 6, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> 2007
> 
> "72 in a 55", I think the CHP tells everyone the same!   I contested it in a written submission to the court....$287 fine.



I couldn`t really contest it because I know it was every bit of 72. Cost me 339.00 including the traffic school course...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 6, 2015)

pchrise said:


> Maybe I should add miles driven and locations in addition to length of driving.  Just having a DL and only driving once a year and no one on the road does not count.  A parked car in the garage never get a ticket.  One of my cars has two hundred miles on it and driven in an area of crazy drivers .



OK well currently I drive about 10,000 miles per year going to and from  work..before that I lived on the continent and worked as a taxi driver for  5 years..prior to that, I worked and lived in Italy and Germany and drove every day sometimes up to a hundred KM.. on a daily basis 

My car never sits idle for more than a day at a time..unless I'm ill, and believe me I'm not a slow driver in any way shape or form , but I'm a very good driver even if I say so myself , and just obey the laws as much as possible


----------



## pchrise (Mar 6, 2015)

Same here Falcon  Bay area has become the commute from ..... hardly a day goes by without a sigalert


----------



## pchrise (Mar 6, 2015)

Hollydolly,  good then I follow the rules also even then came close to others rear ending me.  Tired of others that blow trough stop sighs and red lights, have to wait and look before moving.  Even on weekends what is everyones hurry.  I get honk at for stopping at red lights or someone crossing the road.  Whould never drive in Mexico or Brasil those places are the wild wild world.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 6, 2015)

pchrise said:


> Same here Falcon  Bay area has become the commute from ..... hardly a day goes by without a sigalert



Sure don`t miss that Bay Area traffic whatsoever. Hubby and I still watch the Bay Area new daily and cringe at the backups they show. We live on a long,private dirt road with lots of potholes,but decided a few weeks ago that four minutes of driving 5mph on the road is still better than sitting in bumper to bumper traffic!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 6, 2015)

I've only had one ticket.  Mid 1990s going back to TN from Michigan after Xmas. 80 in a 70.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 6, 2015)

I've never had a ticket since I started driving when I was young.  I've driven many miles over the years, we've driven throughout the US and Canada.  I always drove a good amount of highway miles daily to get to and from work.  I still drive everyday, but not as much since retired.  If I notice I'm going over the limit, I slow down, too many speed traps on the highway and streets.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 6, 2015)

About 35 years ago for an illegal right turn.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 6, 2015)

Only one, about 40 years ago, at a well known speed trap, but I deserved it.  A friend and I were driving from Charlotte to Raleigh, NC, and discovered his driver's license had expired, so I took over.  Bad timing for me, probably good for him, though.  Mail in $70 and you were good to go.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 6, 2015)

I recieved a spreading ticket for traveling 63 In a 60 zone in 1990, not had one since ,the police were at the bottom of a hill,at the time I thought at the time was more of an revenue raising system rather than a safety warning. I was over the limit so I paid what was then a minor fine of approx $40, Fines in Australia are now on a tier system depending on the speed you are traveling, I believe they start at about $450 then there is all sorts of levies added to the fine.

We often travel to Adelaide to do shopping and attend dances ,and most of the time we arrive home about 1.30 Am Almost every time we go to we get picked up and breathalysed and licence check in our small town, at 1.30 am .The police always say oh how many drinks have you had ??? We don't have anything stronger than black coffee at the dance, so they more than likely think we have come from a hotel in the area at that time of night./ morning


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 6, 2015)

I have never had one.....touch wood!


----------



## jujube (Mar 6, 2015)

Tickets?  I've had a few.  The first one and the last one were bogus....I did not deserve them......  The others?  I'll admit they were justified.


----------



## Catraoine (Mar 6, 2015)

Never, but I did get pulled over once for having my music too loud in the car, the Officer said as it was Classical music and not Heavy Metal he would just warn me.

I do have a son in the Police Force too, so I keep those snippets of information to myself.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 6, 2015)

I confess to having a propensity to speed when driving on the open highway with little traffic.  I've probably had a half dozen speeding tickets over the years...but "knock wood", no accidents.  I did some amateur airport racing in an Austin Healey when I was stationed in Germany, and got a novice FIA racing license.  I had a dream about becoming a NASCAR driver...until I got married, and reality set in.  

The most entertaining ticket I ever got was back in the early 90's...driving across Kansas in my Camaro Z-28.  I gave it a good run on a stretch of I-70 with virtually no traffic on a weekday.  When I finally slowed down, I noticed the red light coming up behind me.  Luckily, it was a fairly young highway patrolman who had also recently bought one of these, and he was curious how it handled at 134MPH.  After we chatted for a bit, he wrote me up for doing 80 in a 70 zone, and sent me on my way.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 7, 2015)

I've never gotten a ticket.  Got a warning in the middle of nowhere in the Texas panhandle back in the 60s and that's all.  Knock wood.


----------



## Debby (Mar 7, 2015)

The last time I got pulled over was about 18 years ago.  I was heading to the mall to pick up my 15 year old daughter who'd been shopping and I was whipping along quite happily, enjoying the sunny day and failing to watch my speedometer.  The policeman who stopped me let me off with a warning after I admitted that I hadn't been paying attention and was sorry for the infraction.  I think sometimes, just being humble and admitting ones wrong can help mitigate troubles.


----------



## pchrise (Mar 7, 2015)

Debby said:


> The last time I got pulled over was about 18 years ago.  I was heading to the mall to pick up my 15 year old daughter who'd been shopping and I was whipping along quite happily, enjoying the sunny day and failing to watch my speedometer.  The policeman who stopped me let me off with a warning after I admitted that I hadn't been paying attention and was sorry for the infraction.  I think sometimes, just being humble and admitting ones wrong can help mitigate troubles.



That is how I got out of doing 90 plus ! he asked me did I know how fast I was going? I said yes,  he just told me to be careful, he realized I was upset about something and did not asked and let me go and I calmed down. That was way bk in my 20's


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 7, 2015)

Have they done away with requiring cops to meet ticket 'quotas'?  It's come to light recently that the police are pressured to create revenue, and this has become a priority over just doing their jobs to honestly protect and serve the public.  Any thoughts on this?


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2015)

27 years ago. I rolled through a stop sign on a little back road. ugh.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 7, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Have they done away with requiring cops to meet ticket 'quotas'?  It's come to light recently that the police are pressured to create revenue, and this has become a priority over just doing their jobs to honestly protect and serve the public.  Any thoughts on this?



After all this Ferguson, MO. nonsense from last year, our governor has initiated an investigation of several police departments in the state.  It appears that in many locales, the police are looking upon as "revenue generators" by the city councils.  There is a county just to the North of us that has a bunch of cops patrolling the roads, and we always see multiple cars pulled over when we travel through that area...little doubt in my mind that those cops are being "urged" to write tickets.  I have a pretty good radar detector in the car, and it goes off constantly in that county.


----------



## pchrise (Mar 7, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> 27 years ago. I rolled through a stop sign on a little back road. ugh.



also did that but no ticket, I admited to it , he smiled and let me go.  A lot of stupid drivers get tickets around here . ie running red lights.  I mean 10 cars going trough a red light. That is a in your face manuver.


----------



## Catraoine (Mar 7, 2015)

Here in Oz our Police are allowed to 'guess' your speeding and issue you with a fine.


----------



## pchrise (Mar 7, 2015)

Catraoine said:


> Here in Oz our Police are allowed to 'guess' your speeding and issue you with a fine.



No guess here in CA radar on ground and in the air


----------



## AprilT (Mar 7, 2015)

When I was driving, never.  Pulled over twice, but, was sent on my way after I explained, I was in a hurry.  LOL, well something like that.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Mar 8, 2015)

1985.  I had just purchased a radar detector.  Within 2 weeks after installing the detector in my truck, I had rec'd two speeding tickets.  The slightly used radar detector found its way to a road ditch in South Central Kansas.


----------



## pchrise (Mar 8, 2015)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> 1985.  I had just purchased a radar detector.  Within 2 weeks after installing the detector in my truck, I had rec'd two speeding tickets.  The slightly used radar detector found its way to a road ditch in South Central Kansas.



That is terrible, but I have heard that is one way to get a ticket, it seems to put a target on a person.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 8, 2015)

Catraoine said:


> Here in Oz our Police are allowed to 'guess' your speeding and issue you with a fine.




What???? remind me if I ever go to Australia never to hire a car


----------



## John C (Mar 8, 2015)

I moved from Memphis to Pasadena in 1988 and within two years I got two tickets; both from illegal turns (left turn out of parking lot/right turn on red).  Both tickets were near the intersection of Colorado Blvd. and Lake Ave.  I have avoided that part of town and haven't received another ticket in the remaining 20+ years.  
I resolved the first ticket by going to Driving School but my second ticket resulted in a big fine and a big increase on my Auto Insurance.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 25, 2021)

Only had one ticket in my entire life as of to date.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 25, 2021)

Almost 40 years ago.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 25, 2021)

I can't drive 55.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 25, 2021)

As per the advice of my attorney I refuse to answer the question.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 25, 2021)

The last was about 45 years ago.  In those days I drove abour 40,000 miles a year, so there was a lot of exposure.  Now I drive about 4,000 miles a year.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 25, 2021)

I drive about a mile a day.


----------



## Robert59 (Apr 25, 2021)

Ameriscot said:


> I've only had one ticket in 1972s back In Michigan for speeding.


----------



## Robert59 (Apr 25, 2021)

Warning in a school zone here in Middle Tennessee.


----------



## Leonie (Apr 25, 2021)

The last ticket was in the early 90s'.  Only 2 tickets (both for low-level speeding) in 50 years or so of driving.  At least 30 of those years I used my car for my work, so on the road pretty much every day, covering a very large area.  Two very minor accidents, nose-to-tail bumps, only one was my fault.  

Not too bad, all things considered.  I'd like to think that's because I am a pretty careful driver, but the reality is that I have just been lucky.  There have been a few close calls and I have seen some pretty nasty accidents along the way, unfortunately.


----------

